# Nice Hilton Head Exchange



## longnoury (Oct 19, 2006)

Just booked a 3bdrm gold crown at Hilton Head for May with my off season Sudwala grass hut. I know there has been alot of talk of trading power going down the tubes but for what we pay in maintenance fees how can you go wrong.


----------



## owen1521 (Oct 19, 2006)

sounds like an old deposit. only new deposits are affected by black sunday


----------



## jd2601 (Oct 20, 2006)

I was able to book a 4th of July week 07 with SA, 2 bedroom in Hilton Head.  Location is not on the Ocean but it is in Sea Pines.  I felt this is a good trade for a recently deposited post black Sunday SA!


----------



## alexb (Oct 20, 2006)

which sea pines property have you booked


----------



## jd2601 (Oct 21, 2006)

The Racquet club part of Sea Pines Plantation.  I believe an older resort very close to Harbor Town.  Limited amount of reviews.  I believe it might have been part of the original Marriotts and changed management awhile ago.


----------

